# Water Wisteria Questions...



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

So I just bought some Water Wisteria 2 days ago. (5 of them). They're currently in a one gallon tank with extra gravel I had as a quarantine underneath my bettas tank. (picture included)

Questions:
1. Can I leave the tank set up with Water Wisteria in it permanently and use it as a home for new baby plants before putting them in my bettas tank when they're bigger?
2. Anyone who has Water Wisteria-how do you get new plants from your current ones? I heard they're kinda like Spider Plants (which I have had for years ) and will regrow, can anyone help me with that?
3. How long should I quarantine them?
4. Do I need any special fertilizers, root tabs, etc... If so, can someone post a like to a brand/type I should buy? (makes it easier )
5. Currently the Wisteria is under the gravel but I'm worried when I move them to my bettas tank the under-gravel heater will hurt them, is floating them ok? Will the heater hurt them? 
6. What are some sings I should look for in a sick plant? Cures for these signs? (I'd like to be able to spot and heal illnesses asap)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

http://aquariumtidings.com/water-wisteria/

Water Wisteria – How to Grow and Care for Water Wisteria in a Home Aquarium
June 21, 2014 by Matthew Seymour 2 Comments

Hygrophila_difformisQuick Stats

Minimum Tank Size: 10 Gallons
Care Level: Easy
Water Conditions: 6.5-7.5 ph and Soft to Moderately Hard
Temperature: 75–82 °F (24-28 °C)
Maximum Size: 20 inches (50 cm)

Water wisteria (Hygrophila difformis) is an easy and undemanding aquatic plant that is used by beginner and experienced aquarists alike. Its quick growth, combined with its hardy nature makes it one of the most common plants available in the aquarium hobby.

Water wisteria is native to the Indian subcontinent and can be found in India, Nepal, Bhutan and Bangladesh. It mainly grows in shallow water and is either rooted or floating on the water surface. Most of its growth occurs during the rainy season in the wild, but it will grow year round in an aquarium.

It is a relatively small aquatic plant, and most will only grow to a maximum height of 20 inches (50 cm) and a width of 10 inches (25 cm). In aquariums with lower light, it may be considerably smaller with narrower leaves.

Because of its size, it makes the perfect addition to the mid ground or rear of an aquarium. It can also be used as a carpet plant if it is placed on its side, and rooted in place. This will cause the leaves to only grow on the side facing up, and will provide a carpet effect at the front of the aquarium. 

Care

Water wisteria is very easy to care for, and its only true requirement for luxuriant growth is rich substrate or failing that – fertilizer tabs. While they will grow best under high lighting conditions, they will still do well under low lighting.

Some people insist that the addition of CO2 is an absolute must for water wisteria, but in my experience they will still thrive without the addition of any CO2. However, their growth may differ greatly depending on the water chemistry in your area.

When choosing a substrate for water wisteria, the best option is usually to purchase a specialty plant substrate. With that being said, they will still do well in small grain gravel if they are provided with root tab fertilizer.

If you decide to choose a sand substrate, the water wisteria will have to be anchored by something until the roots have time to grow into the sand. Until the roots are fully developed, it’s very easy for the plant to become detached from the substrate.

Propagation

In the home aquarium, the best way to propagate water wisteria is through plant cuttings. If you remove a stem near the base of the plant, or in some cases – even a single leaf, it will quickly form roots and grow into a new plant.

Compatibility

Water wisteria is compatible with most fish, but its fine leaves means that many large fish will damage the plant if they are kept together. It does best with smaller non-cichlid fish and should never be placed in a tank with goldfish. A goldfish will devour water wisteria in a matter of hours and will leave nothing more than a few lonely stems sticking out of the substrate.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Also on a side note the best way to find this kind of information is to type the plant name followed by care in google.

And for quarantine it depends were they sold in a tube or were they in a tank. Typically a safe quarantine is 3 months and if you feel it's safe to move them into a main tank that's a risk you chose to take. (It's the same for fish)

Root tabs by flourish are good if you don't have a mineralized substrate and flourish + excel by seachem are always welcome to a tank. I have never used an under gravel heater so idk if it will kill them maybe test it on one stem? Also they do not like to float, they want good substrate.

Sick plants? Well you will know. They die or turn yellow things like that get holes, turn white. Sorry your question was broad like how do I know if my kid gets sick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

They were sold in a tube. And yeah I know the sick plant question was broad, I was just wondering if there were any specific plant illnesses I should keep an eye out for. Kinda like how bettas get SBD, Fin rot, etc... Ya know?


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Although you should know that during the first month if you experience rot or melting it could just be the plant adapting.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Also tube plants are normally safe to add directly to your tank. But all discretion is up to you at the end of the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok cool thanks!
I put them in her tank about an hour ago, so far she seems to be confused but doesn't seem to mind them. Yay


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

First, let me say I don't really know most plant names. Pictures I found googling look similar. Hopefully I am thinking of the same plant.

I don't use ferts, tablets, CO2 . . . Or other plant requirements. Water wisteria is a stem plant (I think). However, unlike most stem plants I know, they can grow several stems/plants from one root system. The thicker type (I currently have two types) is easier to maintain. 


Questions: - answers
1. Yes
2. They will root from the leaf area and produce new plants. Or you can float individual leaves and roots will grow, followed by new plant.
3. I usually quarantine for two weeks (all newly bought plants).
4. IME, they only need sufficient light, though fish waste helps them grow - specially new roots.
5. Not sure. I usually only anchor or float them. Root systems aren't too long. And since they are stem plants, they don't really need roots to grow.
6. Never really took notice. Thus far, lighting is what I watch for. As they grow, the bottom part won't get enough lighting and will eventually melt.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Cool, thank you!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Are these the water wisteria in question? If they are, they are easy to propagate. If you float individual leaves, they will root and grow new plants. They will also grow new plants from the stems.

The thicker type is easier to maintain (darker green). The type that looks like deer antlers are more sensitive and will easily melt if lack of lighting


----------

